
Show HN: DocTemple – Turn .csv data into .docx documents - jeandesuis
https://doctempleapp.com
======
jeandesuis
Hello HN, I’m Jan, creator of DocTemple.

The idea came from doing much more advanced version for one of my customers
where he needed a tool to fill repetitive templates with data from the
database. Employee enters database id and based on the data it filled it
accordingly (with loops and conditional statements within document).

After working on it I was like „Wait a minute, there has to be more companies
that are underserved in that specific area of filling templates manually.” So
I created a completely new app based on the same idea - to let people fill
thousands of templates in minutes instead of hours. And to let them do it in
simple fashion. I truly hope I achieved that.

After long 6 months of developing my own product (there where months that I
had only 2 days to work on it because day job and life + never implemented
payments before) and making sure everything works as I wanted I can finally
say it’s ready to show it to the world.

For sure the biggest challenge here will be to find the companies that
actually need it.

I hope you will like this little tool! If anything you can reach me out here
and on the chat on the site as well.

Thanks and looking forward to your thoughts and feedback!

